# [2013] 5 day travel package Marriott Rewards



## erm (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if MVCI rewards members can still get the 5 day travel package? I searched all around the vacation club site and can't find it.  I used to be able to find it under program enhancements but now can't find it.  HELP, please.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes you can still get them. I did a chat the other day with a representative asking about where that old 5 day travel package chart went to that used to be under Program Enhancements. The rep indicated that it has been taken down to updat it based on the changes with Marriott Rewards. Changes are needed due to the addition of Category 9.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 27, 2013)

I sent an email and will post if they respond to it.

Also interesting is the new link in that same section on our Home Pages to this Upcoming Changes to the Marriott Rewards Program page (link requires log-in to your account.)  It's a pretty good compilation and FAQ of the hotel/resort category changes that they announced earlier this year.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's the 5 Night chart.....(Not including Cat 9) I don't have the other chart primarily for the foreign airlines-or the SWA and Jet Blue Charts.

5 Hotel Nights 50K Miles..70K Miles..100K Miles..120K Miles
Category 1-5....165,000....185,000.....215,000....235,000 
Category 6......180,000....200,000.....230,000....250,000	
Category 7......200,000....220,000.....250,000....270,000	
Category 8......230,000....250,000.....280,000....300,000

Participating Airlines: Aeromexico, Air Canada, Alaska Airlines, British Airways, Delta Air Lines, Frontier Airlines, GOL/Varig, Hawaiian Airlines, United Airlines, US Airways, Virgin Atlantic


----------



## Aviator621 (Mar 29, 2013)

I can add Cat 9:
(Effective 5/16/2013)
50K 275,000
70K 295,000
100K 325,000
120K 345,000

We just exchanged for two packages so the rep sent me the new chart for reference.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2013)

Aviator621 said:


> I can add Cat 9:
> (Effective 5/16/2013)
> 50K 275,000
> 70K 295,000
> ...



Thanks for the info. Do you have the actual chart? If you can e-mail it to me, I can post it on my Tripod site so others can see it here.


----------



## Aviator621 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry, he just did a cut and paste from his computer screen. In fact, kinda funny, he did it so fast, the paste include his link to the internal Marriott employee intranet--oh, to have THAT password!


----------



## erm (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied.  I know Tuggers always have the answer!  I'm glad to know that Marriott is keeping the 5 night packages for MVCI members.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Complete Chart*

5 Hotel Nights 50K Miles..70K Miles..100K Miles..120K Miles
Category 1-5....165,000....185,000.....215,000....235,000 
Category 6......180,000....200,000.....230,000....250,000	
Category 7......200,000....220,000.....250,000....270,000	
Category 8......230,000....250,000.....280,000....300,000
Category 9......275,000....295,000.....325,000....345,000


----------



## rpgriego (Mar 31, 2013)

*Five Night Travel Package*

First official post on an amazing blog that every timeshare owner or prospective owner should read.

It seems their is a lot of enthusiasm for the Five Night Travel Package. However, my research indicates it comes at a varying premium the higher the category. For some, it may be reasonable for the airline miles. But, a premium is a premium.

Example...
Category 8
120,000 miles

COST: 300,000 MRPs (20,000 MRP premium)

Now if you don't need miles Marriott.com is offering five nights for the price of four. My example, JW Marriott Essex House (category 8) 160,000 points.

Here is another example, 

Category 7
120,000 miles

COST: 270,000 MRPs (10,000 MRP premium)

SpringHill Suites NYC (category 7) 140,000 MRPs. This reservation also reflects five nights for the price of four.


----------



## erm (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new chart, Dioxide.


----------



## skyequeen (Mar 31, 2013)

*Can't Find 5-Night Travel Packages*

I can no longer find the shorter 5-night hotel plus frequent flyer miles packages that used to be on the vacation club website.  Did they get rid of it recently?  If not, could someone tell me how to find it?  I'm going on a trip and think it might be good to change my points reservation to a package.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 1, 2013)

skyequeen said:


> I can no longer find the shorter 5-night hotel plus frequent flyer miles packages that used to be on the vacation club website.  Did they get rid of it recently?  If not, could someone tell me how to find it?  I'm going on a trip and think it might be good to change my points reservation to a package.



Looks like the Program Enhancements option on the menu has been replaced with an Upcoming Program Changes option. It then lists the new category changes and seems to say that to make a request to use MR points you need to call and then provides a list of numbers to call depending on where you are in the world.


----------



## Superchief (Apr 1, 2013)

I have to admit that I haven't used the 5 day travel package for a few years, but I noticed that the standard 7 day package for MR rewards is a more efficient use of points. Here is an example for cat 6.

5 nights plus 50k miles MVC site=180k points (=30k/night+free night+60k)
7 nights plus 50k miles MR site=230k points (=30/nt + free nt + 50k)

I recall previously receiving a 1 to 1 pts to airline miles conversion, but there now appears to be a premium charged for the shorter 5 night awards. Am I missing something?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2013)

The 1 to 1 point to mile ratio appears to only be the case on the 7 night packages. There is a premium to be paid for the 5 night packages.


----------



## Superchief (Apr 14, 2013)

*Where did MR Travel Packages Go?*

I was seaching the MVC owners website and can no longer find the MR 5 night travel packages. Does anyone know where they can be found?


----------



## rthib (Apr 14, 2013)

The page is gone, probably because of the change in Levels (MR added another level) and someone needs to update the page.
Rumor is they still exist.
I would use the chat and confirm.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 14, 2013)

They DO exist, you just need to cal. MVCI.  
235k will get you 120,000 miles with category  1-5 hotels, or 250k for category 1-6.  For those of you who collect US Air miles, they a offering 50% bonus on transfer of Marriott points through April 30.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 14, 2013)

This thread might be of some assistance.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1446339&highlight=Package#post1446339


----------



## dima (Apr 18, 2013)

I just booked 5 day travel package through MVCI.
I couldn't do it through Platinum reservation line.
Thanks all for the helpfull info!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2013)

Superchief said:


> I have to admit that I haven't used the 5 day travel package for a few years, but I noticed that the standard 7 day package for MR rewards is a more efficient use of points. Here is an example for cat 6.
> 
> 5 nights plus 50k miles MVC site=180k points (=30k/night+free night+60k)
> 7 nights plus 50k miles MR site=230k points (=30/nt + free nt + 50k)
> ...





dioxide45 said:


> The 1 to 1 point to mile ratio appears to only be the case on the 7 night packages. There is a premium to be paid for the 5 night packages.


It's actually not as much of a difference between the 5 day and the 7 day, as it looks.  With the 5 day, you get the full advantage of the "5th day free".  With the 7 day, you effectively buy 6 hotel days, and still only get 1 free.  So a better discount on the hotel for 5 days pretty much offsets the difference in the miles.

120k miles for 5 nights is 24k/night
180k miles for 7 nights is 25.7k/night

If you got the same 24k/night rate on the 7 night package, it would be 168k points for the hotel portion.

Or if you look at it the other way, with both packages using 50k points for 50k miles, the 5 night is 130k for the hotel portion or 26k/night.

Much more comparable redemptions than it appears at first glance.


----------



## pwrshift (May 10, 2013)

Bump.  Deadline approaching soon.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 11, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Bump.  Deadline approaching soon.



TO take advantage of the categories before the changes, you have to have a solid reservation to make at a property that is going to change categories.


----------



## hangloose (May 11, 2013)

I recently purchased a 7 Day Cat 6 Package with 120k FF miles for 300k MR points.

If I call MR, will they allow me to change that 7 Day Cat 6 package to a 5 Day Cat 8 package?  Both packages cost the same, as 300k pts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 8, 2013)

FYI, the update for 5-Night Travel Packages is now posted on my-vacationclub.com.  This link should re-direct on sign-in to the page.  If it doesn't, sign in then click on "Program Changes" in the column on the right under "Marriott Rewards."


----------



## winger (Jul 9, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> FYI, the update for 5-Night Travel Packages is now posted on my-vacationclub.com.  This link should re-direct on sign-in to the page.  If it doesn't, sign in then click on "Program Changes" in the column on the right under "Marriott Rewards."


How funny. I just called Owner Services this morning inquiring about the 5-night packages. The rep could not tell me where on my-vacationclub the chat was, and upon checking with her resource, came to the conclusion (which we note know is untrue) that the chart has not made its way back 1ui the sure yet.


----------



## radmoo (Jul 22, 2013)

OK, I am trying to redeem 5 night category 5 JW Marriott in Bangkok.  Does there have to be Rewards availability in order to book? From what I understand, Rewards option should come up in payment info but it doesn't although hotel has availabitliy.

Maybe I should just call Rewards number?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 22, 2013)

radmoo said:


> OK, I am trying to redeem 5 night category 5 JW Marriott in Bangkok.  Does there have to be Rewards availability in order to book? From what I understand, Rewards option should come up in payment info but it doesn't although hotel has availabitliy.
> 
> Maybe I should just call Rewards number?



I'm pretty sure that the 5-Night packages have to be booked through a phone call to MVC Owner Services (not through Marriott Rewards portals like the 7-Night packages.)  Check out the link in Post #25 above.


----------



## radmoo (Jul 22, 2013)

*TUGGERS are THE BEST*

Just got off phone w/Marriott and was able to book 5 nights Category 5 JW Marriott Bangkok.  All I need to do now is get my freq flyer tix booked!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 22, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Just got off phone w/Marriott and was able to book 5 nights Category 5 JW Marriott Bangkok.  All I need to do now is get my freq flyer tix booked!



So 5 nights at the JW in Bangkok - that's a great start but what will you add to the trip- an exchange into Phuket Beach Club ?


----------



## radmoo (Jul 22, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> So 5 nights at the JW in Bangkok - that's a great start but what will you add to the trip- an exchange into Phuket Beach Club ?



No, we want to visit Vietnam as hubby served as US Army Chaplain there 68-69.  We had a tour in mind but they do not seem to have enough interest so I've put feelers out to several tour companies.  I've arranged air, biz class using Freq Flyer miles so I don't want to change dates.  We'll figure something out . .then stop in SF on return to visit grandkids!!


----------



## winger (Nov 4, 2016)

*Where is it now???*

Looks like Marriott has made more changes to the site over the years - does anyone know where the Owner's version of the Air/Hotel Travel Packages are located now?  I cannot find it when I log into  my-vacationclub.com


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 4, 2016)

It is no longer posted to the site, the last I checked.  It has an error message on the page.  But the packages are still there.  You have to call MCVI to obtain the package.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 4, 2016)

radmoo said:


> Just got off phone w/Marriott and was able to book 5 nights Category 5 JW Marriott Bangkok.  All I need to do now is get my freq flyer tix booked!



Make sure you hit the concierge lounge there. Its terrific.


----------



## winger (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr. Vker said:


> Make sure you hit the concierge lounge there. Its terrific.


You are referring to a post from 2013 - I think your suggestion is a tiny late


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2016)

winger said:


> Looks like Marriott has made more changes to the site over the years - does anyone know where the Owner's version of the Air/Hotel Travel Packages are located now?  I cannot find it when I log into  my-vacationclub.com



To access it on the new site;

Explore Destinations-->Marriott Rewards-->Marriott Reward Enhancements-->Click Here link at the bottom.

If it doesn't work the first time you try it, try it again. I have received an error message but trying again worked.

I think this direct link will work, you just have to login;

https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/marriottRewardsOwnerSpecials


----------



## winger (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Dioxide, I tried the direct link from my smart phone and that worked. I will try your instructions from the website using a computer at a later date.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 11, 2016)

winger said:


> you are referring to a post from 2013 - i think your suggestion is a tiny late :d



hahaha ooopssss!!!!


----------



## winger (Dec 20, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> To access it on the new site;
> 
> Explore Destinations-->Marriott Rewards-->Marriott Reward Enhancements-->Click Here link at the bottom.
> 
> ...


In case anyone is wondering, these five-night rates still apply, and the link Dioxide has provide above still works (you still need to log on, however, to be directed to right page).


----------



## winger (Sep 27, 2021)

Just an update, Dioxide's link above still works for Marriott Timeshare owners  (the availability of five-night hotel stay certificates) .


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 29, 2021)

winger said:


> Just an update, Dioxide's link above still works for Marriott Timeshare owners  (the availability of five-night hotel stay certificates) .



Yes. Sad thing is they've lost a lot of value. Less miles for more points. In the past, I ONLY used Bonvoy points for (5) night TP's. Rome, Thailand-several times, Maldives, Aruba and more. Now, they just don't get you what they did. I'm not complaining about increased hotel categories-its the FF mile cap. I leveraged them into J class tickets all over the world before. Hard to do that now.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr. Vker said:


> Yes. Sad thing is they've lost a lot of value. Less miles for more points.



Get used to it.  It has been a steady deterioration as long as I can remember...

George


----------



## winger (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr. Vker said:


> Yes. Sad thing is they've lost a lot of value. Less miles for more points. In the past, I ONLY used Bonvoy points for (5) night TP's. Rome, Thailand-several times, Maldives, Aruba and more. Now, they just don't get you what they did. I'm not complaining about increased hotel categories-its the FF mile cap. I leveraged them into J class tickets all over the world before. Hard to do that now.


Yes, constant devaluation, it's an endless cycle. But, it's still one option if you need an outlet to use your TS


----------

